# How do deathfat bodies work?



## Vulva Gape (Mar 31, 2021)

This is Samantha from My 600 Pound Life.

She's 6'2" and 800 lbs.

Just look at her walk:





Your browser is not able to display this video.




An athletic, muscled woman at her height would be about 170 pounds maybe. *That means she's carrying 630 extra pounds of adipose tissue around.*

I'm not a physical therapist or anything, but I surmise that going from a seated position to a standing position is similar to the squat, in which most of the load is placed on the leg muscles and knees.






This absolute beast is a female powerlifter, setting the world record for the squat. As you can see, this number isn't even above the amount of fat tissue on our gorl Samantha.

So how do the hell do their bodies work? Are they stronger than this powerlifter? Or is there something physics wise I'm not seeing here? Under all that fat are they just slabs of muscle?


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Mar 31, 2021)

They don't


----------



## Rusty Crab (Mar 31, 2021)

retard strength


----------



## Madre Muerte (Mar 31, 2021)

Their bodies struggle, so they have to duck walk. Then whole body collapses at age 25.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Apr 1, 2021)

The weight's also distributed significantly differently compared to proper weight lifting.  Lifting a hundred pounds for a deadlift is funny, bench press or a squat isn't really much to talk about, an overhead press is a bit trickier, a curl is getting pretty impressive, and a single-arm, isolation curl is the realm of lunatics.  The fact that the weight is more-or-less  spread out all over  their bodies makes it much easier to handle, the same way that wearing a 100lb suit would be easier to handle than carrying around a 100lb barbell on your shoulders.  

It's a combination of their bodies having a _decent_ amount of muscle to help move the bulk around, but none of it is developed particularly well because they move more through inertia than through sheer force, hence the waddling.  Most of that muscle is also very poorly fueled because most obese people are actually _malnourished _and deficient in ... An alarming number of vitamins, actually.  That, combined with the weight distribution and the fact that their knees and hips will blow out if they stand for longer than 30 seconds at a time dissolves most of the mystery.  

It's impressive that the human body can even stand that sort of abuse for as many years as it does, honestly.


----------



## Dustlord (Apr 1, 2021)

Ironically these people have great genetics. Most people would have died from obesity related complications 200lbs ago, or at least be fully bedridden and waiting to die. Eventually, however, it WILL catch up to them. Just further down the road than you'd expect.

To expand on this, its similar to those stories you might see about "102 year old lady smokes a pack a day and drinks gallons of vodka". No, smoking and drinking in excess are not responsible for the longevity but instead their genetics and health are good enough that they lived a long life despite that.


----------



## NerdShamer (Apr 1, 2021)

It's HK-47 said:


> It's a combination of their bodies having a _decent_ amount of muscle to help move the bulk around, but none of it is developed particularly well because they move more through inertia than through sheer force, hence the waddling. Most of that muscle is also very poorly fueled because most obese people are actually _malnourished _and deficient in ... An alarming number of vitamins, actually. That, combined with the weight distribution and the fact that their knees and hips will blow out if they stand for longer than 30 seconds at a time dissolves most of the mystery.


You've left out the circulatory issues that they tend to develop, along with the fact that they need a LOT more air just to wall half a mile.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 1, 2021)

It's HK-47 said:


> It's impressive that the human body can even stand that sort of abuse for as many years as it does, honestly.


They all give out eventually, though.


----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 1, 2021)

The lard is sentient. Its basically irl Akira


----------



## haha fune sex numbr (Apr 1, 2021)

Forget about walking, I've always wondered how they do extremely basic shit like clipping toe nails and wiping their ass.

How do they bathe, how do they wash the back of their upper thigh, how do they fit in vehicles. Fatty documentaries answer some of these, but the shit still baffles me.


----------



## Takodachi (Apr 1, 2021)

haha fune sex numbr said:


> How do they bathe, how do they wash the back of their upper thigh, how do they fit in vehicles. Fatty documentaries answer some of these, but the shit still baffles me.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Apr 1, 2021)

haha fune sex numbr said:


> Forget about walking, I've always wondered how they do extremely basic shit like clipping toe nails and wiping their ass.
> 
> How do they bathe, how do they wash the back of their upper thigh, how do they fit in vehicles. Fatty documentaries answer some of these, but the shit still baffles me.


they don't


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Apr 1, 2021)

Reminds me I wanted to make a thread here about how is the healthcare in the USA bad if it manages to let those abominations live on.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Apr 1, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> This is Samantha from My 600 Pound Life.
> 
> She's 6'2" and 800 lbs.


Reported for deceptive posting.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 1, 2021)

It's HK-47 said:


> The weight's also distributed significantly differently compared to proper weight lifting.  Lifting a hundred pounds for a deadlift is funny, bench press or a squat isn't really much to talk about, an overhead press is a bit trickier, a curl is getting pretty impressive, and a single-arm, isolation curl is the realm of lunatics.  The fact that the weight is more-or-less  spread out all over  their bodies makes it much easier to handle, the same way that wearing a 100lb suit would be easier to handle than carrying around a 100lb barbell on your shoulders.
> 
> It's a combination of their bodies having a _decent_ amount of muscle to help move the bulk around, but none of it is developed particularly well because they move more through inertia than through sheer force, hence the waddling.  Most of that muscle is also very poorly fueled because most obese people are actually _malnourished _and deficient in ... An alarming number of vitamins, actually.  That, combined with the weight distribution and the fact that their knees and hips will blow out if they stand for longer than 30 seconds at a time dissolves most of the mystery.
> 
> It's impressive that the human body can even stand that sort of abuse for as many years as it does, honestly.


Don't believe any of this sciency nonsense.

The more weight you gain, the stronger you get. Why do you think so many bodybuilders decide to build a gut? Because they know the secrets to greater strength is having a body that is a like a permanent inbuilt gym. Seriously, if you want to get fitter, eat more and you too can be strong as an ox. Or at least look like one.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Apr 1, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> So how do the hell do their bodies work? Are they stronger than this powerlifter? Or is there something physics wise I'm not seeing here? Under all that fat are they just slabs of muscle?


their leg and back muscles really are that strong. if you think of everyday movements like sitting down, getting up, and walking around as training exercises, then getting fat basically means you're applying progressive overload to exercises that you perform every day. that combined with their diet (very high calorie, usually decent in protein as well) means they're basically doing a dirty bulk mass gain phase for like 20 years straight.

the downside is that none of that strength is functional or useful in any way, it's just barely enough to lift their own body weight and not much else. and since they're carrying that weight around 24/7 it fucks up their joints and bones and tendons real bad over time, the muscles can't prevent that. and if they lose the fat, they have to do a heavy calorie deficit for a very long time, which would make them lose most of the muscle too, so there's no way to really benefit from it.


----------



## Vulva Gape (Apr 3, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Don't believe any of this sciency nonsense.
> 
> The more weight you gain, the stronger you get. Why do you think so many bodybuilders decide to build a gut? Because they know the secrets to greater strength is having a body that is a like a permanent inbuilt gym. Seriously, if you want to get fitter, eat more and you too can be strong as an ox. Or at least look like one.
> 
> View attachment 2048214View attachment 2048215View attachment 2048216


If you have a gunt I think you should be disqualified from all bodybuilding competitions. Disgusting.

Also how are they that vascular while being fucking obese?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 3, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> If you have a gunt I think you should be disqualified from all bodybuilding competitions. Disgusting.
> 
> Also how are they that vascular while being fucking obese?


It's a side-effect of certain / too much roids to get a roidgut. That and HGH and being dehydrated constantly. HGH makes some internal organs grow.

Essentially they're not obese, they really fucked with the basic structure of their body. Technically they're not fat. They have a giant stomach.


----------



## An Account (Apr 4, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> It's a side-effect of certain / too much roids to get a roidgut. That and HGH and being dehydrated constantly. HGH makes some internal organs grow.
> 
> Essentially they're not obese, they really fucked with the basic structure of their body. Technically they're not fat. They have a giant stomach.


Combine that with constant dirty bulking, never cutting, and the fact that having thick core muscles can make even small amounts of fat really pop out and you've got men with Ralph-tier gunts that can literally rip you apart.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Jul 11, 2021)

Deathfat bodies do not work very well at all. Being several hundred pounds overweight makes it difficult to move or really do anything with your body other than bringing a fork up to your mouth, ironically. I really don't get how it's become a form of empowerment when all the stress and limits they put on their bodies actually makes it a form of self-imposed suffering.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Jul 11, 2021)

The walls shook with each step it took!! Oh, the HORROR!! An abomination... Its physiology remarkably abstract...no real organs or anything... It shouldn't work, but it did!! And the mouths...those gnashing scythes of teeth - I tell you, it existed ONLY to EAT!! To consume! To gnaw! To bite! To DEVOUR!!

-Maximillian Rovias on Deathfats probably.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Jul 11, 2021)

haha fune sex numbr said:


> Forget about walking, I've always wondered how they do extremely basic shit like clipping toe nails and wiping their ass.
> 
> How do they bathe, how do they wash the back of their upper thigh, how do they fit in vehicles. Fatty documentaries answer some of these, but the shit still baffles me.


One of the guys in my gaming group is pushing 500.  The answer is they literally don't.


----------



## Pokemonquistador2 (Jul 12, 2021)

JektheDumbass said:


> One of the guys in my gaming group is pushing 500.  The answer is they literally don't.


Or they get an enabler to do it all for them. How else do you think the bedridden continue to pile on the weight?


----------



## asparaghost (Jul 12, 2021)

Pokemonquistador2 said:


> Or they get an enabler to do it all for them. How else do you think the bedridden continue to pile on the weight?


How did he even get that fat in the first place?? did he ever stop to question when he was like 300lb "damm maybe I should stop eating like this"? ,and health problems dont start immediately once you hit 900lb, he would have noticed way before hitting that absurd number.


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Jul 12, 2021)

barely


----------



## Exuvia (Jul 13, 2021)

My mother half-jokes that the people who get to 500+ lbs and live for many years at that weight actually have better than average genes based on their ability to survive and not just drop dead from a heart attack/pulmonary embolism/stroke/etc. and would be optimal parents if they hadn't had their brains deep-fried by whatever childhood abuse happened to let them reach that weight.


----------



## Swein Forkbeard (Jul 14, 2021)

This is less about the musculature and more about the skin of deathfats. Deathfats have lots and lots of fat rolls so dirt and bacteria get trapped in the rolls and some of them end up growing quite large and complex fungal cultures on their bodies. I knew a doctor who had to treat a deathfat once and he said the folds were so deep that they were melting into each other and growing new skin over the top to create one mega roll rather than lots of parallel ones. He thought that was biologically quite elegant.


----------



## Fester Chavez (Jul 15, 2021)

Swein Forkbeard said:


> I knew a doctor who had to treat a deathfat once and he said the folds were so deep that they were melting into each other and growing new skin over the top to create one mega roll rather than lots of parallel ones. He thought that was biologically quite elegant.


That sounds fantastical. Are there actual accounts of that happening? I checked google briefly, but didn't find anything.


----------



## Lina Colorado (Jul 15, 2021)

They roll and sit on their rolls of fat.


----------



## Blue Screen of Death (Jul 15, 2021)

Someone rolls them around like the little dude from Katamari Damacy.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Jul 15, 2021)

I remember that WEBM of the fatties in TikTok walking with a caption saying when they see Trump supporters or something, the way they walked looked like a blender animation due to the uncanny way their gunts moved.


----------



## Mr Snek (Jul 15, 2021)

asparaghost said:


> How did he even get that fat in the first place?? did he ever stop to question when he was like 300lb "damm maybe I should stop eating like this"? ,and health problems dont start immediately once you hit 900lb, he would have noticed way before hitting that absurd number.


That's what an ordinary person would do, most deathfats are either extremely stupid or have so undiagnosed mental issues like depression. Just from personal experience, all the heavily overweight people I know are aware of how fat they are, but they either lack the self control to stop it or just don't care and look forward to death.


----------



## Swein Forkbeard (Jul 16, 2021)

Fester Chavez said:


> That sounds fantastical. Are there actual accounts of that happening? I checked google briefly, but didn't find anything.


No idea. I was never interested enough to do any biological research on it, just that my friends anecdote stuck in my mind. But I’d imagine that deathfat folds have a lot of skin breakdown so I can definitely imagine skin breaking down and healing over in a different way. It’s like that deathfat, who may or may not be an urban legend, who was so fat and so immobile that his skin grew into and incorporated his sofa over a number of years and he had to be surgically separated from it.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Jul 20, 2021)

asparaghost said:


> How did he even get that fat in the first place?? did he ever stop to question when he was like 300lb "damm maybe I should stop eating like this"? ,and health problems dont start immediately once you hit 900lb, he would have noticed way before hitting that absurd number.


Some people are so addicted to food that it overrides their self awareness.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Jul 20, 2021)

They don't. That's why they need fat scooters and wash themselves with a rag on a stick.


----------



## Shiversblood (Jul 21, 2021)

Swein Forkbeard said:


> It’s like that deathfat, who may or may not be an urban legend, who was so fat and so immobile that his skin grew into and incorporated his sofa over a number of years and he had to be surgically separated from it.



That’s not a urban legend, it has happened multiple times to different people.


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Jul 21, 2021)

God, I'd imagine that part of the skin "melting" to other skin in a deathfat would involve heat rash bad enough to take off the dermis.


----------



## awoo (Jul 24, 2021)

kill them and use their body to make soap


----------

